# How can I hide my Mac volume



## stuartbell (Apr 20, 2012)

I was searching if it is possible to hide one of my Mac volumes through disk utility. But didn't find any solution. Do I need to see towards some third party tool. Please suggest me one


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Hide from where? The desktop? Sidebar?

Finder > Preferences. ("General" + "Sidebar")


----------



## Theseus (Jun 6, 2006)

Or you can make it invisible from the Terminal:

sudo chflags hidden /Volumes/[volumename]

If it's your Bootcamp partition, boot into Windows and rename your hard drive to .Windows -- by default, anything starting with a period is invisible in OS X.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

id say that suggesting terminal use to a user who can't figure out on their own how to hide/unhide the hard drive from the finder is a recipe for absolute disaster


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

broad said:


> id say that suggesting terminal use to a user who can't figure out on their own how to hide/unhide the hard drive from the finder is a recipe for absolute disaster


As rare as it might be we are in complete agreement.


----------



## stuartbell (Apr 20, 2012)

I am not very familiar with terminal commands so did the job with a partition manager tool for my Mac. It has the option to hide a volume along with other volume management options.

Thanks for all your replies.


----------

